# ¿ Puedo disminuir la potencia a este amplificador ?



## blues light4u (Nov 21, 2012)

Que tal muchachos del foro, reciban un afectuoso saludo desde México.

Estoy construyendo algunos amplificadores para mis monitores del Studio y quedarme al final con el que me de los mejores resultados, el asunto es que sólo necesito 20w a 8 ohms y buena calidad, el ampli debe ser lo mas plano posible, no tiene EQ, graves, agudos medios, nada; buscando y preguntando encontré un amplificador que me dicen que es plano, pero es de 50w a 8 ohms, la pregunta es: ¿hay forma de disminuirle la potencia para que sólo me dé los 20 ó 25 watts que necesito?
se me ocurrió que quizá disminuyendo el voltaje de alimentación logre el objetivo.
que dicen uds.?

este amplificador lo bajé de construya su videorockola.com, se llama amplificador 100 watts fuente simple. aquí les adjunto el diagrama, les agradesco en sobremanera sus respuestas. saludos.


----------



## morta (Nov 22, 2012)

Fijate que tenes muy buenos amplis 2 o 3 versiones con mosfet de 50W que le podes bajar un poco la fuente y sino el sinclair que es de 20 w hifi.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 22, 2012)

Usa la mitad del voltaje especificado y lograrás unos 50W. Solo que tendrás que ajustar la corriente de polarización al nuevo voltaje de operación.

Concuerdo con el compañero Morta, en el foro rondan amplificadores mucho mejores diseñados para esa potencia, y con más calidad de construcción y respuesta en frecuencia.

Saludos al foro! ^^


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2012)

Baja la señal de entrada con un potenciomnetro, si bajas la tensión de alimentación puede que sature.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2012)

blues light4u dijo:


> ....Estoy construyendo algunos amplificadores para mis monitores del Studio ..........



Mala elección, en el Foro hay esquemas mucho mejores.


----------



## blues light4u (Nov 22, 2012)

ok, entendido, entonces que les parece si comienzo por el amplificador SINCLAIR de 20+20 watts. pero denme algunas propuestas, claro que hay muchos, pero nadie mejor que UDS mismos para recomendármelos jaja, saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 22, 2012)

Yo me estabilicé en dos modelos, si es de transistores uso éste:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-ocl-300w-hifi-by-mj15004-mj15003-10789/index3.html

post #60

Y si es de Mosfet uso éste:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/

post #5

Igual pegales una mirada a los Harman Kardon de Quercus10.

Saludos C


----------



## blues light4u (Nov 22, 2012)

ok, perfecto, los voy a checar, me gustaría armar uno con mosfet, dicen que son muy buenos, y el que dices de transistores se ve bastante bien, sólo que es de 300w, se le puede disminuir la potencia?


----------



## crimson (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola blues, fijate bien, el original es de 300W pero hice dos versiones más chicas, la que te digo dá 50W más o menos. Estoy haciendo una versión nueva, de 40W, salida Sziklai y una plaqueta mucho más chica, ya está andando, pero necesitoun par de días para sacarle fotos, hacer el esquemático y subirla al Foro, es cuestión de estar atento, creo que es la que necesitas...
Saludos C


----------



## blues light4u (Nov 23, 2012)

Perfecto, voy a estar pendiente, en cuanto esté lo armo, la idea es hacer varios y diferentes amplis, me llaman la atención los mosfets, pero al ver todos los ajustes que se tienen que hacer me da un poco de miedo armarlos porque no tengo tantos conocimientos como todos los demás para solucionar problemas inprevistos, pero lo tengo que hacer un día y pronto, entonces espero a que publiques la versión de 40w Y adelante. saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2012)

blues light4u dijo:


> Perfecto, voy a estar pendiente, en cuanto esté lo armo, la idea es hacer varios y diferentes amplis, _me llaman la atención los mosfets, pero al ver todos los ajustes que se tienen _que hacer me da un poco de miedo armarlos porque no tengo tantos conocimientos como todos los demás para solucionar problemas inprevistos, pero lo tengo que hacer un día y pronto, entonces espero a que publiques la versión de 40w Y adelante. saludos.



Son los mismos ajustes que lleva un amplificador con bipolares


----------



## blues light4u (Nov 26, 2012)

son los mismos?, ah ok, !! vi que hay un apartado que dice ""puesta en marcha de amplificadores"" o algo así, tengo que repasarlo y aprenderlo para evitar accidentes y otras, lo que me da miedo son los detalles como: """estoy ajustado las bias de los mosfets...etc, etc, etc estoy dando vueltas al pre-set y no responde; RESPUESTA: inica a la mitad del preset el ajuste, RESPUESTA: oh, ya es tarde quemé los mosfets, 10 USD a la basura...."" este comentario lo que escribió alguien por aquí, eso es lo que me preocupa...pero lo voy a hacer de todas maneras, hace al menos 13 años que escucho que los mosfets son muy buenos para amplificadores...


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 6, 2013)

Que tal muchachos, finalmente terminé el sinclair de 20+20 watts, funciona increible, pero tengo algunas dudas que traté de aclarar leyendo todo el hilo desde que lo publicaron...pero quedé peor, pues lo publicaron desde 2007, sólo son 5 años de comentarios !!!, encontré un comentario que publicaron donde el buen fogonazo le hace unos arreglos, se ve un poco borroso pero vi algunos cambios para hacerlo plano, eso lo voy a hacer, y lo siguiente es a cerca de la sensibiblidad de entrada, dice que su máximo es de .775v para mi eso es cero dBu. , ¿como hago para que no distorcione cuando le envie audio desde el sistema del studio, se manejan señales de un máximo de 9 volts, que puedo hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2013)

blues light4u dijo:


> Que tal muchachos, finalmente terminé el sinclair de 20+20 watts, funciona increible, pero tengo algunas dudas que traté de aclarar leyendo todo el hilo desde que lo publicaron...pero quedé peor, pues lo publicaron desde 2007, sólo son 5 años de comentarios !!!, encontré un comentario que publicaron donde el buen fogonazo le hace unos arreglos, se ve un poco borroso pero vi algunos cambios para hacerlo plano, eso lo voy a hacer,


¿ Donde ?, ¿ Link ?


> y lo siguiente es a cerca de la sensibiblidad de entrada, dice que su máximo es de .775v para mi eso es cero dBu. , ¿como hago para que no distorcione cuando le envie audio desde el sistema del studio, se manejan señales de un máximo de 9 volts, que puedo hacer?


Creo que estas mezclando señal de salida con _*máxima señal de salida*_.

Cuando se especifica la señal de salida de un equipo significa la máxima señal que puede manejar sin distorsión (Ni recorte)

Que un sistema de audio profesional pueda entregar 9V (22db) no significa que lo haga siempre.


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 6, 2013)

el link es este. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/index22.html unos pocos mensajes abajo, escrito por un tal ""visitante""

entonces haber si entendí, ahí comentas que con 300mV en la versión original empieza a recortar, entonces con la modificación que le haces no distorciona si le pongo 9 volts de entrada 22dBu?, hice 2 versiones un pcb normal como el original que postearon y otro adaptado para BD139 para todos los NPN y BD140 PNP y el 2SA 5200 para los transistores de salida, entonces viene la preguntas.

1.-hay algún problema con los cambios de transistores?
2.-como se le hace para que su sensibilidad de entrada máxima sean 9 volts y no distorcione cuando le envie audio desde mi sistema de studio? recuerda que en el studio es muy importante escuchar los picos.
3.-puedo aumentar el voltaje a +/- 32v usando los transistores que te comenté y aumenta la potencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2013)

blues light4u dijo:


> el link es este. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/index22.html unos pocos mensajes abajo, escrito por un tal ""visitante""
> 
> entonces haber si entendí, ahí comentas que con 300mV en la versión original empieza a recortar, entonces con la modificación que le haces no distorciona si le pongo 9 volts de entrada 22dBu?,


En ese tema tengo 3 comentarios, y en ninguno escribo sobre *"300mV"*


> .....hice 2 versiones un pcb normal como el original que postearon y otro adaptado para BD139 para todos los NPN y BD140 PNP y el 2SA 5200 para los transistores de salida, entonces viene la preguntas.
> 
> 2.-como se le hace para que su sensibilidad de entrada máxima sean 9 volts y no distorcione cuando le envie audio desde mi sistema de studio? recuerda que en el studio es muy importante escuchar los picos.


¿ No leíste nada de lo que escribí ?


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 7, 2013)

ou...perdón, 

aquí te dejo la imagen como me aparece en la pantalla en pdf, con una flecha azúl indico donde dice que con 300mV comienza a recortar, aclaro que el tipo que lo sube dice que piensa que fuiste tú el que hizo esas modificaciones, textualmente es ""Hola Mano, alguien posteo esto en el foro, que son recomendaciones de Fogonazo, ahi esta explicado"", así escribió. lo escribieron el 16/02/2009  post #428 

en cuanto a leer lo que escribiste estoy tratando de comprenderlo, pero está bien, creo que comienzo a entender, estoy de acuerdo 22dBu es mi salida máxima no constante, revisé algunas especificaciones de un amplificador profesional como el que necesito y el nivel de sensibiblidad es 4dBu, algo así como 1.22volts, me puedes decir como le pongo esa misma sensibildad a mi amplificador?, y respecto del cambio de transitores que piensas? disculpa lo estúpido de las preguntas pero estoy tratando de comprender el punto, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2013)

blues light4u dijo:


> ou...perdón,
> 
> aquí te dejo la imagen como me aparece en la pantalla en pdf, con una flecha azúl indico donde dice que con 300mV comienza a recortar, aclaro que el tipo que lo sube dice que piensa que fuiste tú el que hizo esas modificaciones, textualmente es ""Hola Mano, alguien posteo esto en el foro, que son recomendaciones de Fogonazo, ahi esta explicado"", así escribió.


Ahhh, es una referencia a algo que dije ¿ Valla a saber donde ? 


> en cuanto a leer lo que escribiste estoy tratando de comprenderlo, pero está bien, creo que comienzo a entender, revisé algunas especificaciones de un amplificador profesional como el que necesito y el nivel de sensibiblidad es 4dBu, algo así como 1.22volts, me puedes decir como le pongo esa misma sensibildad a mi amplificador?,


Exacto, un amplificador mas o menos serio posee una sensibilidad de unos 4/8db.
Poner exactamente esa sensibilidad en tu amplificador sería relevante si fueras a tomar alguna medida eléctrica sobre la salida a parlante, como *NO* es tu caso, se soluciona con un simple potenciómetro de volumen a la entrada del amplificador.


> ...y respecto del cambio de transitores que piensas? disculpa lo estúpido de las preguntas pero estoy tratando de comprender el punto, saludos.


No me fijé, pero al ser de baja potencia y tensión de alimentación también baja los transistores no necesitan ser demasiado específicos.


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 14, 2013)

Que tal, perdón por la tardanza, había estado algo ocupado, pero vi luego luego tu respuesta, estoy armando varios de estos normales y al final voy a armar uno con los BD139, con lo que me estoy peleando es con la fuente, he leido que se necesitan muchos miles de microfaradios, creo que 6 capacitores de 4700 algo así ?, mi duda es esta: consideran la marca de amplificadores CROWN buena?, acabo de comprar un capacitor que se fregó de un CROWN y sólo es de 10000uF y lleva sólo 2, claro que me costó al rededor de $70 USD, mas gastos de ir por el a la hermosa ciudad capital México, D.F., no será que no sólo son los miles de uF sino la calidad del capacitor?, digo, pregunto por todo lo que vi a cerca de la fuente en el hilo que mencioné arriba. saludos


----------



## plarenas (Ene 14, 2013)

blues light4u dijo:


> Que tal, perdón por la tardanza, había estado algo ocupado, pero vi luego luego tu respuesta, estoy armando varios de estos normales y al final voy a armar uno con los BD139, con lo que me estoy peleando es con la fuente, he leido que se necesitan muchos miles de microfaradios, creo que 6 capacitores de 4700 algo así ?, mi duda es esta: consideran la marca de amplificadores CROWN buena?, acabo de comprar un capacitor que se fregó de un CROWN y sólo es de 10000uF y lleva sólo 2, claro que me costó al rededor de $70 USD, mas gastos de ir por el a la hermosa ciudad capital México, D.F., no será que no sólo son los miles de uF sino la calidad del capacitor?, digo, pregunto por todo lo que vi a cerca de la fuente en el hilo que mencioné arriba. saludos



y porque no te armas uno con el LM3886, usa pocos componentes, tiene un TDH+N del 0.03% y mas usa una fuente pequeña solo +-28 vcc y anda mas menos en la potencia que requieres yo lo he usado y es buenísimo con protecciones y todo, y si eso no fuere suficiente es económico.


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 14, 2013)

que tal Plarenas, claro, voy a intentarlo, la verdad ya hice todo para estos amplificadores, sólo los estoy soldando, y creo que los voy a meter en su gabinete y todo, la opción que comentas, la voy a buscar, imagino que en el datasheet del LM3886 viene el diagrama verdad?, én cuanto termine estos comienzo con el LM, saludos


----------



## plarenas (Ene 14, 2013)

si viene el diagrama que es muy simple un puñado de resistencias y condensadores, como te decia es buenisimo


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 14, 2013)

tu tienes algun digrama?, o algún pcb?


----------

